# Alle möglichen Kombinationen in einem Array ausgeben



## Duardo (2. Jun 2015)

Hallo, ich habe hier einen String welcher in verschiedene Teile aufgeteilt und in einem Array gespeichert wird. Nun möchte ich alle Möglichen Kombinationen auf Knopfdruck aus diesem Array in der Textarea ausgeben. Im Array sind zum Beispiel die Werte "1", "2", "3", "4" und "5". Die Ausgabe sollte dann ungefähr so aussehen: 21345 13245 13425 usw. Es dürfen sich also die Zahlen nicht wiederholen, lediglich ihre Plätze sollen sich vertauschen. Weiß da jemand eine möglichst simple Lösung? Schonmal Danke im voraus. Hier mein Code:


```
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JTextArea;

public class test extends JFrame implements ActionListener {
    
    private JPanel panel;
    private JButton ok;
    private JTextArea text;
    private String str;
    private String a;
    
    public test() {
        
        panel = new JPanel();
        
        ok = new JButton("OK");
        ok.addActionListener(this);
        
        str = ("1, 2, 3, 4, 5");
        
        text = new JTextArea(str, 16, 16);
        text.setEditable(false);        
    
        panel.add(text);
        panel.add(ok);
        
        add(panel);
        
        pack();
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setVisible(true);
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new test();        
    }
    
    @Override
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0) {
        
        a = text.getText();    
        String[] zahlen = a.split(", ");
    }
}
```


----------



## VfL_Freak (3. Jun 2015)

Moin,

schon mal gegoogled ?? 

Permutation algorithm for array of integers in Java - Stack Overflow
java - Permutation of array - Stack Overflow

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Duardo (6. Jun 2015)

Darin liegt ja auch mein Problem, ich kann diese Lösungsvorschläge schlecht in meine Methode für den Knopf fassen. Bzw. mir fehlen scheinbar die Fähigkeiten dazu.


----------

